# Lunch for the week



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 8, 2007)

I was at the supermarket the other day and the pork chops were calling my name. I grabbed a few packages and grilled them up so can have lunch for the week. I used Wolfe rub original and thats some gooood stuff on pork chops!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll bring some Chips.

Looks good
peace


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 8, 2007)

Those look delicious Nick!! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 8, 2007)

Were the applesauces at? Great looking chops Nick.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks great bud.
Awesome grill marks 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 8, 2007)

I really needed to see those beautiful closeups right here at bed time.


----------



## Griff (Oct 9, 2007)

Nick, those chops look really good. Just enough char.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks good to me!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks good Nick.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 9, 2007)

MMMM I loves Pigs, them Chops look just rite Nick


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 9, 2007)

Since your pics had me drooling I am now Making these tonight with WRO. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Since your pics had me drooling I am now Making these tonight with WRO. Looking forward to it.



Out of all the things I've used Wolfe Rub Original on, pork chops are by far the best!


----------



## john pen (Oct 9, 2007)

Good lookin' grub


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2007)

amdphreak said:
			
		

> Them lookin FINE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were pretty thin and I was pretty drunk. I threw them on direct with the thought they would get some nice grill marks and before I knew it they were done.


----------



## john a (Oct 15, 2007)

They look good enough to eat, that's for sure.


----------

